# Google Play Store nur mit Kreditkarte? Balla Balla?



## MICHI123 (28. August 2013)

Hi,

jetzt wo gerade das Nexus 4 um 100€ reduziert wurde von google, und daher nur noch 250€ (16gb Variante) kostet, wollte ich direkt zuschlagen... aber im Google Play Store kann man nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen... und andere Shops gehen noch nicht mit dem Preis mit. Sind die Banane? Warum bietet man denn nur Kreditkarte an? In Deutschland haben viele Leute, insbesondere jüngere Leute keine Kreditkarte... 
Apps kann man ja auch kaufen indem man über den provider zahlt, und es gibt Geschenkkarten für den Store, aber wenn man ein Gerät kaufen will, muss man Google Wallet einrichten, und das geht nur per Kreditkarte. 

Gibts irgend einen Workaround? 

Grüße,
Michi


----------



## Peter23 (28. August 2013)

Hast keinen Freund dem du das Geld geben kannst und der für dich bezahlt?


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Gibts irgend einen Workaround?


Nem Kumpel oder einem Verwandten die KK klauen. 

Ne, aber evtl leiht dir die ja jemand für den Zweck  und dugibts ihm dann eben das Bargeld.


----------



## MICHI123 (28. August 2013)

hmm, mir kommt da grad auch diese mywirecard in den sinn, prepaid-Kreditkarte... 

nutzt ihr eure Kreditkarten häufig? für was lohnt sich das sonst? sonst tuts ja auch immer einfach die EC-Karte... wäre jetzt das erste mal, dass ich überhaupt ne kreditkarte bräuche xD


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> hmm, mir kommt da grad auch diese mywirecard in den sinn, prepaid-Kreditkarte...
> 
> nutzt ihr eure Kreditkarten häufig? für was lohnt sich das sonst? sonst tuts ja auch immer einfach die EC-Karte... wäre jetzt das erste mal, dass ich überhaupt ne kreditkarte bräuche xD



Ich hab' seit fast 18 Jahren, seit meinem ersten US-Urlaub (ohne Eltern) eine eigene Kreditkarte. Sehr praktisch, so ein Ding, und die 20 € /p.a. kann man für eine Standard-Karte wohl auch verschmerzen.


----------



## Exar-K (28. August 2013)

Kreditkarten kosten häufig sogar keinen Jahresbeitrag mehr und man bekommt sie zusätzlich zu einer EC-Karte bei einem Girokonto (z.B. ING-DiBa).

Ich benutze EC- und Kreditkarte gleichermaßen und mache da kaum einen Unterschied mehr, egal ob Einzelhandel oder Internet. Tendenziell Kreditkarte etwas häufiger im Internet und EC-Karte im Laden.


----------



## MICHI123 (28. August 2013)

Aber wo kann man denn (vor allem in Deutschland) nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? Die EC Karte wird doch überall genommen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jetzt wo gerade das Nexus 4 um 100€ reduziert wurde von google, und daher nur noch 250€ (16gb Variante) kostet, wollte ich direkt zuschlagen... aber im Google Play Store kann man nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen... und andere Shops gehen noch nicht mit dem Preis mit. Sind die Banane? Warum bietet man denn nur Kreditkarte an? In Deutschland haben viele Leute, insbesondere jüngere Leute keine Kreditkarte...


 Also, "zu jung für ne Kreditkarte", aber nicht zu jung sich selber eine 250€ Smartphone zu kaufen? Das passt irgendwie nicht... ^^ Wenn man partout keine KK hat oder will, fragt man halt einen Verwandten oder Freund, ob der das über seine Karte abrechnen lassen könnte. Wo ist da das Problem? 

Klar wäre es schön, wenn die auch andere Zahlungsweisen hätten - aber die wollen halt wohl ein weltweit bewährtes Prinzip und das war's. KK ist weltweit halt das bei weitem beliebteste System - wir in D mit unserer EC-Karten-Verliebtheit sind ein Sonderfall, das bieten die Shops in D auch nur an, WEIL es hier in D so beliebt ist - ansonsten würden die auch eher nur noch auf KK setzen. 

Zudem ist das Alter schon lang kein Grund, keine KK haben zu können. Sicher: vlt ist es nicht ganz leicht, eine seriöse und auch kostenlose Karte zu bekommen. Aber es gibt genug Anlaufstellen. zB auch ne Verbindung aus Kunden- und Kreditkarte wie bei Tchibo https://www.tchibo.de/privatcard-nutzen-sie-die-exklusiven-vorteile-bei-tchibo-c400004472.html oder zB von Banken gibt es auch Prepaid-Karten, die schon Kinder ab 12 bekommen können.


----------



## Exar-K (28. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Aber wo kann man denn (vor allem in Deutschland) nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? Die EC Karte wird doch überall genommen?


Das hat auch niemand behauptet.

Wenn nur Kreditkarten angenommen werden, dann ist es meist im Internet, nicht Einzelhandel. Da ist es an manchen Stellen halt praktischer, bzw. Voraussetzung, sei es bei Steam, amazon.uk, oder sonstigen ausländischen Onlineshops.


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

Ich hab seit einigen Jahren eine Mastercard und möchte sie nun nicht mehr missen. Ich bezahle mittlerweile jeden Scheiß damit. Auch im Supermarkt. Eine Unterschrift und gut ist. Keine lästigen "mist, nicht mehr genug Bargeld"-Situationen mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hab seit einigen Jahren eine Mastercard und möchte sie nun nicht mehr missen. Ich bezahle mittlerweile jeden Scheiß damit. Auch im Supermarkt. Eine Unterschrift und gut ist. Keine lästigen "mist, nicht mehr genug Bargeld"-Situationen mehr.


 Das Problem mit dem Bargeld haste ja auch mit ner EC-Karte gelöst - hier geht es darum, dass er speziell keine Kreditkarte hat, wie es in D in der Tat im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern extrem häufig noch vorkommt. Manche wollen auch einfach nicht per KK zahlen aus diffuser Sorge davor, dass ein "Profil" erstellt wird UND dies ein Nachteil sein könnte.

Ich selber zahle größere Dinge oder Versandbestellungen auch lieber direkt per Überweisung/EC-Karte, damit ich nicht "vergesse", was vlt erst in über nem Monat noch vom Konto abgezogen wird, wenn die KK-Abrechnung fällig wird. Aber zB bei Steam zahl ich per KK, und bei manchen Shops per Versand auch, weil die dann sofort abschicken und nicht wie bei Überweisung erst auf den Geld-Eingang warten. Und bei Amazon bestell ich manchmal auch per KK, wenn ich gegen Monatsende ansonsten ins Minus kommen würde, weil auf das "Haben" auf dem Lastschrift-Girokonto nicht mehr ganz reicht


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

Ich bin - zum Glück - immer recht sicher im Plus. Und das Einzige wofür ich unverschämt viel Geld ausgebe, sind Games.^^
Daher mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen, dass ich mal ins Minus rutsche. 


Muss man bei einer EC-Karte nicht aber eine PIN eingeben? Das wäre mir z.B. schon wieder lästig. Oder geht das da auch mit Unterschrift? Also im Einzelhandel, meine ich jetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Muss man bei einer EC-Karte nicht aber eine PIN eingeben? Das wäre mir z.B. schon wieder lästig. Oder geht das da auch mit Unterschrift? Also im Einzelhandel, meine ich jetzt.


 Das ist mal so, mal so. Manche Läden wollen ne Pin, andere ne Unterschrift. Und bei manchen isses vom Betrag abhängig, oder auch per Zufall (um Betrug zu erschweren, damit die Betrüger nicht vorher 100pro wissen, was abgefragt wird).

Aber beides geht doch gleich schnell - Karte rein, die muss dann "verifiziert" werden, das ist in beiden Fällen so. Dann für Pin: Pin eingeben ca 5 Sekunden, ca. 5 Sekunden warten, bis der Pin und Kauf bestätigt ist, bei neueren Geräten teils sogar nur 2-3 Sekunden. Unterschrift wiederum: Beleg ausdrucken, unterschreiben, Kassierer kontrolliert => das sind doch auch 10 Sekunden - das tut sich doch nix.


----------



## Mothman (28. August 2013)

Meine Unterschrift kann ich mir aber leichter merken, als eine PIN.  

Bin nicht unbedingt der Meister im Zahlenmerken und hab schon so genug PINs etc, die ich mir merken muss. Da bin ich froh, über jede Entlastung.^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Meine Unterschrift kann ich mir aber leichter merken, als eine PIN.
> 
> Bin nicht unbedingt der Meister im Zahlenmerken und hab schon so genug PINs etc, die ich mir merken muss. Da bin ich froh, über jede Entlastung.^^


 Jo, 3 Mal die falsche Pin, und man hält dich für PIN-occhio...  

Ich hab an sich nur 2 Pins: Smartphone und EC-Card. Für die KK gibt es theoretisch auch eine, falls man mal Geld abheben will, aber die ist noch in dem Brief, den ich bei Erhalt der Karte bekam.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Muss man bei einer EC-Karte nicht aber eine PIN eingeben? Das wäre mir z.B. schon wieder lästig. Oder geht das da auch mit Unterschrift? Also im Einzelhandel, meine ich jetzt.


 Beim CD Laden meines Vertrauens muß ich ne PIN eingeben und beim REWE reicht ne Unterschrift



Mothman schrieb:


> ...hab schon so genug PINs etc, die ich mir merken muss.


 Auf Arbeit hab ich momentan ca. 8 ID/PW Kombinationen, die ich morgens alle anmelden muß  
und nein, ich arbeite nur in zwei(!) Umgebungen, nicht etwa in 8 verschiedenen.


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2013)

ach ja: bei REWE gibt's Guthabenkarten für google play (15€/25€)


----------



## MICHI123 (29. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, "zu jung für ne Kreditkarte", aber nicht zu jung sich selber eine 250€ Smartphone zu kaufen? Das passt irgendwie nicht... ^^ Wenn man partout keine KK hat oder will, fragt man halt einen Verwandten oder Freund, ob der das über seine Karte abrechnen lassen könnte. Wo ist da das Problem?
> 
> Klar wäre es schön, wenn die auch andere Zahlungsweisen hätten - aber die wollen halt wohl ein weltweit bewährtes Prinzip und das war's. KK ist weltweit halt das bei weitem beliebteste System - wir in D mit unserer EC-Karten-Verliebtheit sind ein Sonderfall, das bieten die Shops in D auch nur an, WEIL es hier in D so beliebt ist - ansonsten würden die auch eher nur noch auf KK setzen.
> 
> Zudem ist das Alter schon lang kein Grund, keine KK haben zu können. Sicher: vlt ist es nicht ganz leicht, eine seriöse und auch kostenlose Karte zu bekommen. Aber es gibt genug Anlaufstellen. zB auch ne Verbindung aus Kunden- und Kreditkarte wie bei Tchibo https://www.tchibo.de/privatcard-nutzen-sie-die-exklusiven-vorteile-bei-tchibo-c400004472.html oder zB von Banken gibt es auch Prepaid-Karten, die schon Kinder ab 12 bekommen können.


Mit "junge Leute" meine ich ja nicht 12-jährige. In meinem Freundeskreis hat so gut wie niemand ne KK, höchstens welche die häufiger in den USA unterwegs sind. 
Der Pin bei der EC Karte empfinde ich nicht als störend, simple und recht sichere Sache. Wenn die KK weg ist, kann jeder damit shoppen gehen, Unterschrift ist ja egal, bis die Karte gesperrt ist, ist die Person damit weg. 
In Deutschland sehe ich aber einfach keinen Bedarf an einer KK, dank EC Karte. Die funktioniert immer und überall. Und auch im Internet kann man so gut wie überall mit Paypal zahlen, und das (für den Käufer) auch komplett kostenlos. 
Dass Google nicht Paypal nutzen will, weil die da als Verkäufer ja quasi gebühren hätten, verstehe ich, aber warum denn nicht einfach per Lastschrift? Kostet das auch für die?  Aber schwer zu glauben, dass die keine anderen Zahlmethoden einrichten wollen, weil das zu aufwendig wäre... 
Ich auf jeden Fall hätte das Handy schon heute mittag gekauft, aber so muss ich morgen mal gucken mit wessen KK ich das zahle. Da wird sich zwar jemand finden, aber ich zahle doch am liebsten immer selbst  





Worrel schrieb:


> ach ja: bei REWE gibt's Guthabenkarten für google play (15€/25€)


Jau, das war auch meine Idee, aber um das Handy zu bestellen MUSS man zuerst "Google Wallet einrichten" und das geht nur mit ner Kreditkarte.


----------



## Peter23 (29. August 2013)

Das eine EC Karte sicherer als eine Kreditkarte sein soll stimmt nicht.

 			 			Wenn deine Ec Karte weg ist, bist du bis zur Sperrung voll haftbar.  Wenn deine Kreditkarte abhanden kommt zahlst du max. 50EUR. Entscheide  du was sicherer ist. 		

Deutschland ist eine Kreditkarten Muffelland. Aber international ist es halt Standard.


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Jau, das war auch meine Idee, aber um das Handy zu bestellen MUSS man zuerst "Google Wallet einrichten" und das geht nur mit ner Kreditkarte.


 
Gilt das auch für normale App Käufe?

Ich kann bei der Registrierung jedenfalls auch "Zahlungsmethode später einrichten" auswählen, statt eine Kreditkarte anzugeben und könnte dann theoretisch unter https://wallet.google.com/s/?hl=de&page=redeemGiftCard#redeemGiftCard: das Guthaben einer solchen auf die Wallet laden.


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kreditkarten kosten häufig sogar keinen Jahresbeitrag mehr und man bekommt sie zusätzlich zu einer EC-Karte bei einem Girokonto (z.B. ING-DiBa).
> 
> Ich benutze EC- und Kreditkarte gleichermaßen und mache da kaum einen Unterschied mehr, egal ob Einzelhandel oder Internet. Tendenziell Kreditkarte etwas häufiger im Internet und EC-Karte im Laden.


 
So ein Angebot habe ich auch bei der Deutschen Kreditbank.

Da ich an jedem Geldautomaten mit meiner Visa Karte kostenlos Geld abheben kann benutze ich meine KK zu 90% der Zeit. Gerade im Bereich Onlineeinkäufen habe ich sie schätzen gelernt


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Mit "junge Leute" meine ich ja nicht 12-jährige. In meinem Freundeskreis hat so gut wie niemand ne KK, höchstens welche die häufiger in den USA unterwegs sind.


 Das liegt eben daran, dass man sie in D halt nicht wirklich "braucht", weil die EC-Karte so beliebt ist - aber es ist total simpel, eine zu bekommen, wenn man doch eine braucht - und jetzt in dem Fall braucht man halt wohl eine  Bei Dir hörte es sich so an, als hätten Junge Leute keine KK, weil die "Anschaffung" schwer sei. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Du kannst Dir doch eine der kostenfreien Karten holen, wo ist das Problem? Selbst wenn Du die KK nur für diese eine Transaktion anschaffst: ja und? ^^ Ist doch nicht schlimm.


----------



## MICHI123 (29. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das liegt eben daran, dass man sie in D halt nicht wirklich "braucht", weil die EC-Karte so beliebt ist - aber es ist total simpel, eine zu bekommen, wenn man doch eine braucht - und jetzt in dem Fall braucht man halt wohl eine  Bei Dir hörte es sich so an, als hätten Junge Leute keine KK, weil die "Anschaffung" schwer sei. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Du kannst Dir doch eine der kostenfreien Karten holen, wo ist das Problem? Selbst wenn Du die KK nur für diese eine Transaktion anschaffst: ja und? ^^ Ist doch nicht schlimm.


Hm bei meiner Hausbank gibt es keine kostenlose, und 15€ für Studenten im Jahr für ne Karte die ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche, zahl ich nicht ^^ außerdem versuche ich die Anzahl an Accounts/Abos, insbesondere bei Banken halt, möglichst klein zu halten. ^^


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hm bei meiner Hausbank gibt es keine kostenlose, und 15€ für Studenten im Jahr für ne Karte die ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche, zahl ich nicht ^^ außerdem versuche ich die Anzahl an Accounts/Abos, insbesondere bei Banken halt, möglichst klein zu halten. ^^


 
Ja, eine Bank zu wechseln ist noch aufwendiger als die Freundin zu wechseln  Möchte ncith wissen wie viele Millionen Unternehmen jährlich einnehmen einfach weil die Nuter zu bequem sind sich richtig zu informieren und entsprechend zu handeln. Wobei, WENN alle das tun würden würden 70% der Fimen Pleite gehen und wir würden massig Arebitsplätze verlieren, also ist es gut


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2013)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hm bei meiner Hausbank gibt es keine kostenlose, und 15€ für Studenten im Jahr für ne Karte die ich eigentlich gar nicht brauche, zahl ich nicht ^^ außerdem versuche ich die Anzahl an Accounts/Abos, insbesondere bei Banken halt, möglichst klein zu halten. ^^


Man kann halt nicht alles haben... entweder sein tolles Nexus mit ner eigenen KK kaufen und mit vlt alle 6 Monate nem Werbeschreiben für nen Kredit leben, oder man muss sich halt jemanden suchen, der das für einen quasi mit seiner KK auslegt - oder man lässt es ganz sein


----------



## MICHI123 (29. August 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, eine Bank zu wechseln ist noch aufwendiger als die Freundin zu wechseln  Möchte ncith wissen wie viele Millionen Unternehmen jährlich einnehmen einfach weil die Nuter zu bequem sind sich richtig zu informieren und entsprechend zu handeln. Wobei, WENN alle das tun würden würden 70% der Fimen Pleite gehen und wir würden massig Arebitsplätze verlieren, also ist es gut


 Naja, ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich mich nicht über die Konditionen meiner Bank informiert 
Ich zahle da nämlich nix fürs Giro-Konto, und mein Festgeld liegt woanders, und das macht auch kein Sinn da groß was zu ändern.


----------

